# Random picture thread ?



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Figured we all could use a place where we all could just post random pictures of our dogs without having to post a new thread constantly. Not sure if there was any around, so forgive me if we already have one


----------



## Bman0221 (May 3, 2010)

Goof Ball


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Snow Dogging


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

"Derrr" face


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yesterday's trip to the beach






























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Great pictures


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

There's a person hiding from the camera, I swear


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Ha-ha thats like me when my two are on me, I get lost


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

random pics of my boys


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

That dog is getting some air lol and the bottom pic is too cute  (Love that face)


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Serious thoughts.............


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

My Boys <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Although he's not allowed on the furniture he sure is enjoying himself lol


----------



## samwag (Mar 27, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

bear at 3 months 

he is such a good boy








[/URL][/IMG]

his sister rubles

she is a trouble maker







[/URL][/IMG]

lola

his older sweet sister


----------



## Connick (Dec 5, 2013)

Ryker at 4 months
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson** (Sep 4, 2013)

Benson ❤










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

So many beautiful dogs on the site, I always enjoy looking @ pictures


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Gosh, ive missed seeing so many adorable pics. Been away on vacation then got really busy. Havent had a chance. Im so glad I did today.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> That dog is getting some air lol and the bottom pic is too cute  (Love that face)


lol tell me about it, i am 5'10 !


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

My boys Gunnar 2 yrs and Strider 9 weeks.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

How cute they both are


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

misslesleedavis1 said:


>


Reporting to the ASPCA, I mean look at that face, LOL.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Hunter showing off his pearly whites.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Boofhead and ratbag!!! Aka Max and Sookie!!

Tried to get my other dog into the photo but trying to make 3 dogs sit still for a photo is impossible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kimberlyr (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's a picture of our Riley at 5 weeks making a silly face


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Jake and Amy:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Just big ol' Russell. He's been at his breeder's for a week now, since Sage is in heat. I miss him!!! I guess we all miss him. Carly is driving me nuts since he's been gone.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Boy and his Dog


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Creeden6 said:


> My boys Gunnar 2 yrs and Strider 9 weeks.
> View attachment 158818
> 
> 
> ...


He definitely looks GSD now  his ears will stand straight up soon btw. Gunnar is beautiful btw


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jlmaiorana (Nov 25, 2013)

Sophia 13 Weeks


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Love seeing all these wonderful pictures


----------



## Creeden6 (Dec 9, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> He definitely looks GSD now  his ears will stand straight up soon btw. Gunnar is beautiful btw
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! He does look more and more PB as he grows but at this point he could be a cat and I wouldn't care! He is an absolute doll baby and is my new cuddle bug! Also thanks on behalf of my 140+ lb lap baby! He def knows he is handsome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

Jlmaiorana said:


> Sophia 13 Weeks


she a cutie.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*<3*

In the summer!




















Christmas Eve (not a very good picture!)










Just before the snow came!










Attempting to take a picture with Zelda in a an elf hat, and it kept falling down as it was for humans and didn't have a strap! But she was pretty happy! And she looks exhausted in this photo too, i don't know why but i just love that exhausted "what are we doing now?" face


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Sophia and Zelda are beautiful, great pictures


----------



## Huck (Dec 31, 2013)

Huck, 9.5 weeks old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Mishka in her Christmas bow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Two teeny tiny pups, so adorable


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I didn't get a new Cuz....Bad Santa!!!










I didn't dig the hole, the cat did!! I was looking for her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas sporting his new snow boots in our -0 weather today. He actually seemed to like them :laugh:


----------

